# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  truco del pez?

## Marcos Ruiz

wenas, ayer vi un video en el que un mago hacia un cucurucho de papel, lo habria en un vaso de agua y salia un pez :shock: , alguien sabe algo de este truco de como conseguirlo??

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> wenas, ayer vi un video en el que un mago hacia un cucurucho de papel, lo habria en un vaso de agua y salia un pez :shock: , alguien sabe algo de este truco de como conseguirlo??



Pues donde conseguirlo, no se que decirte, pero no tiene mucha complicacion, con un gimmick muy conocido, puedes hacerlo.

Bueno, el efecto de ese juego (que por cierto, hizo jorge blass el miercoles en el grand prix), que se da a elegir de entre varias carats de animales, a uno, se elige el pez, se enrrolla esa carta y la volteas y cae el pez en el agua, y la carta se ha quedado blanca. Tambien lo he visto hacer con una hoja de papel grande, etc.

----------


## Marcos Ruiz

gracias por contestar, puedo imaginarme como es pero, tengo dudas de si el pez aguanta tanto tiempo fuera del agua

----------


## Dorado84

Daniel? Jorge Blass aparece normalmente en el Grand prix o fue algo ocasional? gracias

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Dorado84, solo fue este miercoles que fue como padrino de uno de los pueblos participantes.


Respecto a lo del pez te dire que para que aguante se le echa en ese gimmick, algo de agua.

----------


## Marcos Ruiz

que es exactamente un gimmick??

----------


## Ella

un gimmick es algo que todos ven pero que no saben que lo ven  :twisted: 
yo he visto solo con peces una cosa: una carta con un dibujito de un pez se mueve como para tirarlo y mientras el dibujo del pez va desapareciendo cae un pez de verdad a un baso (todo esto en segundos).

----------


## letang

Ella, la descripción que das es la de un FAKE...
Un gimmick es algo que ayuda al mago a conseguir el efecto y este algo está oculto para el público
Un fake es más o menos como un gimmick pero está a la vista del público pero este no se da cuenta.

El caso es que el gimmick que se comenta para este juego es más bien un fake, pero bueno, la diferencia es sútil, tampoco es para rasgarse las vestiduras xD

un saludo

----------


## Ella

anda!!; yo tenia los comseptos al revez!!!, PENSABA QUE UN GIMMICK era un Facke y un facke un gimmick, entonces..el fp es un facke?

----------


## Goreneko

no, no es un fake. un fake puede ser por ejemplo el juego de las tijeras corta-no corta.
un gimmick es un aparato o cualquier cosa que te ayuda con el juego, como el montaje Devano, el FP...
(creo que no me equivoco)

----------


## letang

yo tengo entendido que un FP si es un Fake.
Fake son por ejemplo los FPs, el Sanada, la Mano fake para diferentes efectos (como su propio nombre indica, jejeje)

lo de las tijeras corta no corta, el abanico roto y no roto... no se si tendrá un nombre determinado, o pueden ser "objetos gags" xD
pero lo dicho, creo, si no me equivoco, que un fake es un gimmick a la vista del público

----------


## Norax

hmmm, interesante, y todo esto no viene explicado en ninguno de los libros? pues me alegro de haber asistido a la discusion ^^

----------


## Dramagic

Norax, SI viene explicado en los libros. Seguramente venga en las lecciones de ilusionismo de Florensa. También en los libros de Ciuró y en los libros de Magia de Cerca de Lewis Ganson (hay un pequeño vocabulario mágico en todos ellos) Y no se por qué, pero creo recordar que también se habla de la diferencia entre fake y gimmick en el libro de Ascanio, aunque de eso ya no estoy tan seguro.(si no es en el de Ascanio es en el Magia y Presentación de H. Nelms)

Un saludo.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> yo tengo entendido que un FP si es un Fake.
> Fake son por ejemplo los FPs, el Sanada, la Mano fake para diferentes efectos (como su propio nombre indica, jejeje)
> 
> lo de las tijeras corta no corta, el abanico roto y no roto... no se si tendrá un nombre determinado, o pueden ser "objetos gags" xD
> pero lo dicho, creo, si no me equivoco, que un fake es un gimmick a la vista del público



Ya esta, es un gimmick/fake    :Wink:  

Pues siempre se dice que fp, sanada, etc, etc etc. Son gimmick. Y lo son, pero como se ven. Tambien son fakes. Pero normalmente los fakes son alguna cosa que este "trucada" de alguna forma. Y lo del fp y sanada son accesorios y no trucajes. 

Ufffff.

Lo de la baraja devano no se ve, pero esta "trucado", asi que ........................ ya no se que pensar !!!!!  :roll:

----------


## letang

Yo no he visto ni oído que un fake tenga que estar trucado... Fake en inglés sinifica falso. O sea, mostrar algo falso sustituyendo a algo real que estamos usando para otro menester.

Por ejemplo, hacemos un juego con una paloma, la cubrimos con un trapo y se siguen viendo las patitas, cuando realmente la paloma está en otro lado, las patitas son un fake, patitas falsas, que están aparentando ser las reales.
Igual que la mano falsa que se usa para sostener un periódico o similar. No son cosas trucadas, son cosas falsas/prótesis/imitaciones

Un gimmick si es un trucaje, no algo trucado, sino un accesorio con la finalidad de producir una maniobra secreta que produce el "truco" (desaparición, transposición, ocultación)

----------


## Noel Guerrero E.

:shock: Que no preguntaban sobre como aparecer el pez en el papel, y no sobre la diferencia entre un Fake y un gimick...
 En lo del Pez generalmente se utiliza un falso Pulgar que es de dimenciones mayores que los que se utilizan para aparecer pañuelos, (Creo que lo venden en Argentina), hay una versión poco vista en la que en una hoja se dibuja una pecera con un pez, se hace un cono con el papel y cae el pez en una pecera,  el dibujo desaparece.
Para que el pez no se muera se debe de colocar un poco de agua en el FP. y si se quiere se puede tener el pez en una bolsa del saco sobre algodon con agua envuelto en papel aluminio, para que no se moje el saco. de esta manera el pez puede estar hasta 10 minutos en la bolsa sin morir. 8) 
Para que desaparesca el dibujo del  pez...
Bueno ese es otro juego, ustedes como creen que se realiza... :?:

----------


## hechicero

:evil: NO SE PUEDEN EXPLICAR EN ABIERTO LOS SECRETOS DE LOS JUEGOS :evil: .¿Es que todavía hay gente que no comprende esto?

----------


## Noel Guerrero E.

:( Se me olvidava otro juego donde el mago saca un pez de una pecera y despues se lo como, despues dice que les va a mostrar como hacer el juego  y les muestra como cortar un pez de una zanahoria y como se lo come, pero dice que más dificil seria darle vida a la zanahoria tomando esta y haciendo del pedazo de zanahoria con forma de pez un pez vivo, solo lo he visto una vez y me parecio muy bueno por que no lo intentan.
se hace de la misma manera que el anterior con el pez en la bolsa sobre la cama de algodon... :P 
Saludos Mago Noel.

P.D. Espero que este mensaje no lo pasen al area secreta porque entonces no puedo ver que contestan ya que no puedo entrar a esta. :evil:

----------


## Noel Guerrero E.

Pues Si no puedo entrar al area y no puedo contar como se hace entonces que dejo de escribir...? :(

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Pues Si no puedo entrar al area y no puedo contar como se hace entonces que dejo de escribir...? :(



....

Tampoco nadie obliga a escribir...

Pero ya sabes las normas, lo que no esta permitido.

----------


## iñaki

Yo soy exactamente de la misma opinion que Letang,el fake puede estar a la vista,y no descubrir el truco(si se usa correctamente)el gimmick NO(bola Zombie,por ejemplo)

  Y a Noel Guerrero decirle,aqui se aprende un monton,sin necesidad de que nos den las respuestas masticaditas,y no dejes de escribir hombre.
  Un saludo

----------


## Ella

> wenas, ayer vi un video en el que un mago hacia un cucurucho de papel, lo habria en un vaso de agua y salia un pez :shock: , alguien sabe algo de este truco de como conseguirlo??


hay un juego llamado piscis (creo)en el libro de gran henry, en el que al hacer un canutillo a un billete y hechar agua, sale un pescauuuuuuuuu

----------


## Ella

(se re pitio el mensaje...lo borro)

----------


## Gandalf

Un poco de todo.

¿Alguien vio el programa? Me pareció que Jorge Blass estaba algo nervioso... Se mojó la mano con el agua antes de hacer aparecer el pez y casi descubre el pastel. Me sorprendí mucho del fallito. No suele tenerlos.

Sobre la discusión gimmick - fake yo creía que el gimmick NO se puede ver en ningún caso, mientras que el fake puede ser necesario, y de hecho suele serlo, que se vea para que el truco tenga el efecto deseado. Algunas cosas cumplen las dos premisas, como podría ser el FP, pero la mayor parte de las veces el FP no se deja ver. Está muy disimulado para por si se ve, pero no es necesario para los trucos el que se vea. Un gimmick es un marcador de cartas, el hilo, el FP (para mi, claro) o el raven, mientras que un fake son cartas dobles, pies falsos...

Si el gimmick se ve claramente se descubre el secreto del truco, mientras que el fake es necesario que se vea pero no permite saber nada al respecto.

A Noel Guerrero, las explicaciones tan claras es mejor darlas en privado, y a ser posible a personas con las que haya ya cierta compicidad. No creo que sea por complicarle la cosa a nadie, si no por evitar que lo que hoy en dia es una sorpresa para muchos se convierta en un secreto a voces. Y por supuesto que deberías seguir escribiendo en el foro.

Y por último comentar que he visto hacer el mismo juego con un bloc con dibujos de frutas y hortalizas en el que se termina mostrando la fruta elegida en realidad y esta ha desaparecido del dibujo, igual que el caso que comentamos pero sin la problemática de que se nos muera el pez. Las naranjas aguantan más lejos del naranjo que el pez fuera de la pecera.  :D  :D  :D 

Un saludo
Magooo
 :o

----------


## Gandalf

Se repitió, lo siento

Magooo
 :o

----------


## si66

A ver... por ejemplo, la bola zombie utiliza un gimmick, y NUNCA lo vemos, o nunca se ve, es cierto esto no?
O sea un gimmick es un aparato, o algo que nos ayuda a realizar cierto juego o truco, que el publico no tiene nocion de su existencia.
Un fake puede ser un FP, que es un objeto igual o similar a otro existente para disimularlo.
Cierto?? o algo asi no?

----------


## Gandalf

> A ver... por ejemplo, la bola zombie utiliza un gimmick, y NUNCA lo vemos, o nunca se ve, es cierto esto no?
> O sea un gimmick es un aparato, o algo que nos ayuda a realizar cierto juego o truco, que el publico no tiene nocion de su existencia.
> Un fake puede ser un FP, que es un objeto igual o similar a otro existente para disimularlo.
> Cierto?? o algo asi no?


Pues en mi opinión no.

Mi impresión después de leer varias cosas al respecto es que un Gimmick es algo que no debe ser intuido ni percibido por el espectador, podría mirarlo pero no verlo (concepto muy extendido sobre todo en las explicaciones de la misdireccion), mientras que un fake es necesario que el espectador lo mire y lo vea, ya que parte del resultado del juego requiere de ello (falsas patas de pollo, una mano de plástico, una cascarilla...).

Así que en mi opinión un FP es un gimmick, ya que el espectador nunca se tendría por que fijar en él, y todo el juego se desarrolla con el desconocimiento del espectador de que eso está ahí. Podría tenerlo frente a sus ojos pero no lo vería. Otro ejemplo en mi opinión bueno es el hilo invisible. Está a los ojos de todos pero estos no se percatan de su existencia. Ahí radica su efecto y su diferencia con un fake.

Por el contrario un FAKE debe ser percibido. Las cascarillas, un dado trucado, una caja de ZIG ZAG, los aros chinos o una carta falsa son eso, fakes. Deben ser mirados, vistos y deben generar una impresión en el espectador. Justo lo contrario que los gimmicks.

¿Alguien opina distinto?

----------


## Weiss

¿alguien me podría informar acerca de si hay algún tipo especial de Pez para realizar este efecto? Nombre específico del pez o la especie. es que aquí en Cádiz cuando me he dirigido a alguna tienda de animales y les he pedido alguna especie de pez que aguante bien guera del agua por unos minutos, no han sabido qué recomendarme. a lo mejor, diciéndole la especie del pez, tal vez me puedan hacer un pedido.

----------


## MagoJ

cOM DIRÍA LA GABIOTA DE LA SIRENITA.....

UN FP ES UN .......   "CACHIBACHE"

PROBLEMAS SOLUCIONADOS JAJAJAJA

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Weiss, el tipico pez que puedes usar para ese efecto, es el tipico pez naranja pequeñito, que te dan en la feria...jeje

No se el nombre de la especie, pero son pequeños y naranjas.

----------


## Matías Alejandro Molina

Para anotarme en esta discusión gimmick/fake, creo que existen objetos que pueden ser claramente dispuestos en una u otra clasificación, y otros que están más en el límite, y le caben ambas definiciones (por ejemplo, el dispositivo del misled - lapiz a través del billete... ¿gimmick o fake?).
Perdón por acotar algo que no estaba en los planes de quien inició el Asunto.

----------


## elmagopi

> no, no es un fake. un fake puede ser por ejemplo el juego de las tijeras corta-no corta.
> un gimmick es un aparato o cualquier cosa que te ayuda con el juego, como el montaje Devano, el FP...
> (creo que no me equivoco)



Perdona compañero pero estás muy equivocado. Un gimmick y un fake es exactamente lo mismo, con la única diferencia de que los gimmicks no se ven (tirajes, topits, etc) y los fakes se ven, pero el espectador no sabe que lo está viendo (FP's, cartas con dorso de tapete, etc) Simplemente quería dejarlo claro. Un saludo.

----------


## elmagopi

Se me olvidó comentar que los peces, a la hora de hacer este juego, dentro del gimmick llevan algo de agua, para tener las branquias húmedas y así poder respirar. El gimmick (fake, en este caso) tiene el suficiente espacio para llevar perfectamente un pez durante el tiempo que dura el pre-efecto (tiempo suficiente para no morirse el pez). Eso es todo. Saludos.

----------


## Weiss

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.

----------


## Grafologox

Para este juego se me ocurren dos peces ideales, la karpa koi o el cometa comun (blancos o naranjas), ambos de agua fria.

Eso en invierno, pero en verano podeis hacerlo con cualquiera de la familia 
de los barbos o los conocidos como "oscar", son mucho mas bonitos y
vistosos (algo mas caros). Pero muy resistentes tambien. Siempre que la temperatura no baje de 24 grados. 

Sea el que sea, se morira en 2 dias... 
Por cierto, ya se como regalarle el proximo triton a mi hermano, jejeje.

Un saludo

----------


## Mago Habibi

Entonces, ¿Cuanto tiempo puede aguantar en pececito en "ya sabemos donde" lleno de "ya sabemos que"?

Gracias y un saludo.

----------


## Linaje

Unos 10 minutos.

----------


## elmagopi

> Para este juego se me ocurren dos peces ideales, la karpa koi o el cometa comun (blancos o naranjas), ambos de agua fria.
> 
> Eso en invierno, pero en verano podeis hacerlo con cualquiera de la familia 
> de los barbos o los conocidos como "oscar", son mucho mas bonitos y
> vistosos (algo mas caros). Pero muy resistentes tambien. Siempre que la temperatura no baje de 24 grados. 
> 
> Sea el que sea, se morira en 2 dias... 
> Por cierto, ya se como regalarle el proximo triton a mi hermano, jejeje.
> 
> Un saludo



¿Y por qué morirán en dos días, por las condiciones de utilizarlos para hacer magia o porque ese es su tiempo de vida? Pobrecillos, como sea la segunda opción.

----------


## elmanu

no me entero bien, cuando deciis un Fake a que os referis?a una especie de objeto?

----------


## elmagopi

Es jerga mágica, pero llevas demasiados pocos mensajes para responderte a esa pregunta. Te hablo desde el punto de vista de las normas del foro.

----------


## jacintoelmaGO

bueno una vez me cruce con una madre de un niño que le habian contratado un mago hace un año aproximadamente e hizo aparecer un pez y se lo regalo al cumpleañero, por ende siempre di por sentado que aun seguia vivo nunca investigue mas sobre el asunto, pero en una conferencia me aconsejaron el "BETA" creo que asi se escribe, ah y ademas hay un gimick que permite la aparicion pero con un efecto algo distinto ya que no serviria para hacer lo que decis, pero si podrias pasar de un vaso al otro agua y ola un pececito en el nuevo vaso aparece. bueno hay otras formas tambien que se me vienen a la cabeza pero eso para otro momento............

----------

